
Anti-Piracy lawyers sentenced to prison for defrauding copyright holder clients - vezycash
https://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-lawyers-sentenced-to-years-in-prison-for-defrauding-copyright-holders-180612/
======
haasted
We can also attribute the quote "Child pornography is great" to Mr Schlüter.
Overall nasty guy.

[https://falkvinge.net/2012/05/23/cynicism-redefined-why-
the-...](https://falkvinge.net/2012/05/23/cynicism-redefined-why-the-
copyright-lobby-loves-child-porn/)

 _“My friends,” Schlüter said. “We must filter the Internet to win over online
file sharing. But politicians don’t understand that file sharing is bad, and
this is a problem for us. Therefore, we must associate file sharing with child
pornography. Because that’s something the politicians understand, and
something they want to filter off the Internet.”_

~~~
omeid2
Misusing a sensitive topic to push your agenda is never fair.

And not to defend the guy, but the quote is a bit misleading and guilty of the
same sin: using compassion for children as a leverage.

------
donttrack
I remember one of these guys from back in the early computing days. He would
go after young kids for pirating c64 games. What a prick.

~~~
troels
They still do, pretty much.

------
any1
A similar thing happened in Iceland a few years ago. Article is in Icelandic:
[https://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2017/05/05/snaebjorn_daem...](https://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2017/05/05/snaebjorn_daemdur_i_16_manada_fangelsi/)

------
mnm1
The only crime here is that they were allowed to collect money in the first
place from innocent victims. They should have gotten life and no one would be
sorry for them. But then again, so should their clients.

------
BentFranklin
So the record companies got the same treatment as they gave their artists?
Delicious.

